# What have your dogs crewed on this week?



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

I got home earlier today and found my Barber chair in pieces. Apparently my dogs decided to make a chew toy out of my barber chair:roll: Last week it was the bowflew seat :hammer: I am afraid to ask what they will destroy next week. I believe it is separation anxiety. It always happens when I am gone. I buy them tons of crew toys. We always have long knotted ropes lying on the floor. They love them. I can't even count all the rugs they have eaten. Any suggestions? My three are 2yrs old, 1 1/2 years old and 1 year old.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Crate training is your friend, mate. If you have crates for them, I'd suggest leaving them in there when you're not around. More than one APBT (I'm assuming that's what they are) together unsupervised is usually trouble with a capital "T". I'd be less worried about them chewing the furniture and more about them chewing each other. Only takes once.

The fact they have toys around when they're unsupervised is also less than ideal. It just gives them a reason to fight over something. 

My dogs are in crates for around 8 hours on weekdays when we're at work. Other members have them in for longer. It won't kill them.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Agree with above. Bruno hasn't chewed on anything while I am not home,with the exception of the bottom of his crate..Which is no more.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Crate training is your friend, mate. If you have crates for them, I'd suggest leaving them in there when you're not around. More than one APBT (I'm assuming that's what they are) together unsupervised is usually trouble with a capital "T". I'd be less worried about them chewing the furniture and more about them chewing each other. Only takes once.
> 
> The fact they have toys around when they're unsupervised is also less than ideal. It just gives them a reason to fight over something.
> 
> My dogs are in crates for around 8 hours on weekdays when we're at work. Other members have them in for longer. It won't kill them.


:goodpost::goodpost:

Totally agreed, they should never be left alone loose around the home. Get you some crates and get them in there asap. Next time it might not be the furniture they chew on ....... good luck


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
Great posts above , crates work great


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Crates work.. Using mine would have avoided this:










And this:









And this:









So glad I don't have a puppy anymore...


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Crates are your friend! You should get one....or in your case...3! LOL


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with everyone here. If you don't have one get one. It will save you a lot of money in the long run. However, Mine have their own bedrooms, it only has their stuff in it, so if they destroy. it, it's not a problem. I keep my boys separate at all times. Their time is rotated with the family. I learned that the hard way. With 12 staples and 3 months of healing time.


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

There isn't a criminal out there that wouldn't agree with you guys. Dogs should be kept in crates. It makes their job of stealing everything you own easier. I don't mind eliminating the sofa and installing a steel bench or removing all the plastic off of my Bowflex and installing all steel components or swapping out wood doors for steel. I do mind losing everything even my dogs to a criminal.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Evian said:


> There isn't a criminal out there that wouldn't agree with you guys. Dogs should be kept in crates. It makes their job of stealing everything you own easier. I don't mind eliminating the sofa and installing a steel bench or removing all the plastic off of my Bowflex and installing all steel components or swapping out wood doors for steel. I do mind losing everything even my dogs to a criminal.


Because we all know how great our Pit Bulls are as property guard dogs...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Because we all know how great our Pit Bulls are as property guard dogs...


Exactly. Sounds like you need rottweilers, Evian.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like maybe your should have invested in an alarm sytem rather than a dog then


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been very lcky Vendetta has not chewed up anything othr than a couple rolls of paper towels. She is crated when I'm not home. I think crates are the way to go. 

If you live in such a rough area maybe you should get an alarm system that would be better than three dogs fighting while you are gone.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Pits aren't guard dogs man...most likely all they're going to do if someone breaks into your house is bark a minute, then lick the chit outta'em. If you want to protect your stuff get an alarm system. 

PLUS how would you feel if you came home to a living room covered in blood and a dead dog laying in the middle? Pits are known to be DA...and judging by your dogs ages, none of them have reached full maturity yet, and that's usually when DA comes out. Around the age of 3. Not saying that they will become DA, but it IS a possibility...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Pits aren't guard dogs man...most likely all they're going to do if someone breaks into your house is bark a minute, then lick the chit outta'em. If you want to protect your stuff get an alarm system.
> 
> PLUS how would you feel if you came home to a living room covered in blood and a dead dog laying in the middle? Pits are known to be DA...and judging by your dogs ages, none of them have reached full maturity yet, and that's usually when DA comes out. Around the age of 3. Not saying that they will become DA, but it IS a possibility...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Unless you're making your Pit mean towards strangers,it's only going to invite the burglar in,and show it the tv.
Pit bulls DO NOT make good guard dogs. It's not what they were bred for.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Evian said:


> I got home earlier today and found my Barber chair in pieces. Apparently my dogs decided to make a chew toy out of my barber chair:roll: Last week it was the bowflew seat :hammer: I am afraid to ask what they will destroy next week. I believe it is separation anxiety. It always happens when I am gone. I buy them tons of crew toys. We always have long knotted ropes lying on the floor. They love them. I can't even count all the rugs they have eaten. Any suggestions? My three are 2yrs old, 1 1/2 years old and 1 year old.





Evian said:


> There isn't a criminal out there that wouldn't agree with you guys. Dogs should be kept in crates. It makes their job of stealing everything you own easier. I don't mind eliminating the sofa and installing a steel bench or removing all the plastic off of my Bowflex and installing all steel components or swapping out wood doors for steel. I do mind losing everything even my dogs to a criminal.


Jeez o pete you are a hot mess! You got the wrong breed of dog to do the things you want them to do. Do you feel as though your dogs will chew on another human when they walk through the door? If that is a "yes", you sir have one of two things going on:

1) unstable dogs

or

2) you're making them/training them to become something that they were not bred to do EVER


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

For those who think Pit Bulls aren't good guard dogs you need to read this! 

Family: Pit bull saved boy, 9, from abduction
Larimer deputies search for suspect
By JP Eichmiller 
Denver Post Staff Writer
Posted: 07/26/2006 01:00:00 AM MDT



Wayne Myers of Fort Collins says he trained the family's beloved pit... (Post / Leah Bluntschli)
Fort Collins - A family's pit bull saved a 9-year-old from being abducted from his backyard, and police searched Tuesday for the suspect. 
"Destiny" came to the aid of the boy Monday night as a stranger allegedly was pulling him over the fence. The dog charged the assailant, who let go of the child and fled, according to the family. 
"I got her to protect my kids," Wayne Myers, the boy's father, said of his 2-year-old dog. "I love pit bulls to death." 


2. GOOD DOG DOWN 
Four-year-old "Chief", an American Pit Bull Terrier, dashed in front of a venomous snake which was poised to strike at 87-year-old Liberata la Victoria and her granddaughter Maria Victoria. Shielding the women from the attack, Chief saved them but died minutes later from the snake's bite.
(Photo: Marc Sabelita)

3. Pit Bull Saves Family From Intruder
Sacramento Area Local News 
Jan 6, 2009 7:45 pm US/Pacific 

A single mother and her five children were saved from an intruder by their pit bull, which attacked and chased off the suspect.

According to police, 29-year-old Jeremiah Taylor broke through a glass door into the room of 13-year-old Emanuel Sosa at around 10:30 p.m. Monday. Taylor acted violently, striking Emanuel and the walls of the bedroom, when Baby, the Sosa's one-year-old pit bull, jumped into the fray.

"I hit him back… and that's when my dog jumped up on my bed and attacked him," Emanuel said. "I said, 'Get him Baby.'"

Emanuel's mother, Aurora, confronted the intruder and told him to get out, and Taylor reportedly took off, bursting through their fence and scrambling down the streets. Sacramento police officers spotted a man matching the description from the Sosas – and was also suffering from a number of bite wounds.



4. March 24, 2009
Dog Hero! Pit Bull Saves His Family From Intruder
An Oklahoma family credits their dog DBoy with protecting them from a gun-wielding intruder who barged into their home. Roberta Trawick says her pit bull leapt to defend her and her family.

The intruder, who is still at large, "came in, pointed a gun at me and said, ‘Get down on the ground'," Trawick told Oklahoma City’s News 9. Then, Trawick says DBoy immediately ran in from another room and was ready to attack. The gunman shot DBoy three times -- twice in the head -- before running off after apparently being spooked by the dog. 

"It is amazing, it's amazing that he went after that guy, and that I still have a family," family member Angelic Shoemaker told News 9.

"The vet said if it wasn't for his hard head he wouldn't be here," Trawick said. The family was able to pay for DBoy’s medical bills through donations, the report said.


All of this wouldn't have been possible if Pit Bulls were horrible guard dogs. Some of these people wouldn't be alive today if their Pit Bull were in a cage instead of allowed to roam free in the home.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

^^^ LOL FOR REAL?

Not one of us said that some pit bulls wont step up and protect. What we are saying is that these dogs were NEVER bred to be gaurd dogs. There are breeds that were, but this breed isn't one of them. And you seem to forget what these dogs WERE bred for, and that was to be game. DA is common among this breed, and with you just allowing your dogs to wander around the house all together you're setting them up for failure. None of your dogs are fully mature, and when they do full mature I hope that they don't become DA, because you'll come home to a bloody mess and a dead dog. Good luck with that, I'd reccommend you being more responsible.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

So you come here asking for help, get help and then try to show us how the help provided is wrong?

Crate training was a great thing for me. I don't use it now but guess what, Sasha doesn't touch anything that is not hers. Crate training helped during the puppy stages, even though there were some issues (noted above).

No one said leave your dog in a cage 24/7, but use it as a tool. You don't use a leash inside the home right? But it sure does help outside. Crate training is helpful in situations where you don't want the dog outside, like in my case we had contractors working that wanted nothing to do with the dog, because in the past a Labrador bit him. I told him no problem, Sasha goes in a crate and stays quite, if she was never trained I would have to stick her in a room, not allow access to that room for work and on top of that it would most likely be a mess due to anxiety as the dog has no clue what's happening.

Plain and simple, Pits were not bred to be guard dogs, trust me, these people know what they are talking about. If you bought a Pit with a guard dog in mind, you got the wrong breed, this is a fact and honestly just shows how much you believe the media hype about these dogs and HA.

Any breed I would think will jump to protect it's owner once animal instinct kicks in, it's not a Pit type dog thing.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

My suggestion for you, since it doesn't seem like you want all three of your dogs crated at once for "protection" purposes, would be to crate and rotate. Have 2 dogs in 2 separate kennels and one dog out on one day, then have another dog out and the other 2 kenneled and just keep rotating them. My guess would be that the one dog that is not kenneled would be more likely to stay calm as the other dogs are in their kennels. And this would also be safer, you won't be taking any chances of the dogs getting into a fight.

And also, Welcome to the forum! We are a group of knowledgeable pitbull owners who are here to promote the betterment of the breed. This is an excellent place to learn a lot of valuable information. What everyone is trying to tell you here is that pitbulls are naturally DA (Dog Agressive), but not HA (Human Aggressive). It is not uncommon for them to protect their "pack" (humans) when the situation arises (in regards to your earlier post), but they are not meant to be guard dogs, it's just not in their nature. For as long as this breed has been around, human aggression has been bred out of them, as a dog turning on a human while in the pit was too dangerous, so HA dogs were put down. If someone breaks into your house, as soon as they give a pitbull some lovin or treats, they're gonna show them where the gold is, so to speak. Unless you're training them to be aggressive towards humans, which is not a good idea at all, and I really hope you are not doing that. We don't need any more headline news articles of pitbulls biting someone.

Dog aggression, however, is deeply ingrained in their genes, and even though your dogs haven't shown it yet, you never know when they might. Like a lot of people say on here, you can never trust a pit NOT to fight. The situation I could see happening in your home would be all three dogs chewing up some random object, one decides "it's mine, get away!" and the other dog decides to try to take it and a fight breaks loose. And the fight will not stop either, you will come home to a blood bath. And who knows, it may never happen, but if they were my dogs that I love so much, I would not take that chance. 

Sorry, that was kind of a long reply, but like I said, you will learn a lot of very valuable information here. I had no idea about anything I just wrote about until I joined this forum. So please, stick around, and be a positive promoter for our wonderful breed.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Is it just mine or are rocks a favorite as well as the weeds and my wall. he has plenty of toys a chew stick but that doesnt stop him


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> Is it just mine or are rocks a favorite as well as the weeds and my wall. he has plenty of toys a chew stick but that doesnt stop him


Yes on the weeds!!!! I hate it...


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

ya we didnt have a great yard to begin with but now we have a bunch of bald spots. and if i tell him to leave it he will just go to another spot


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Yes on the weeds!!!! I hate it...


AHH! yess....and then they poop grass...ugh its soo gross lol I'm so glad winter is on its way! ha!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

DeeboLove said:


> AHH! yess....and then they poop grass...ugh its soo gross lol I'm so glad winter is on its way! ha!


In my case the grass keeps the poop together easier to pick up lol...

Didn't notice you're in the BX, I'm in Westchester County(Elmsford)


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Evian said:


> For those who think Pit Bulls aren't good guard dogs you need to read this!
> 
> Family: Pit bull saved boy, 9, from abduction
> Larimer deputies search for suspect
> ...


These are all examples of dogs protecting their families. As has already been said, this is typical of most dog breeds and is perfectly natural. Not once in any of your examples is it mentioned that the dogs were guarding property which is what you're expecting of your dogs.

As I and others have said, you have the wrong breed if you're expecting them to stop intruders when you're not there.

I don't think you know what crate training involves if you think we all have our dogs in "cages" while we're at home with them.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

sounds like you need to get a mastiff... and crate the pits!!!

i know they LOOK scary... but that SHOULD be about it. my parents have/had a beast of a amstaff (he's old now) but still pretty lively everyone was afraid of him but he would rather lick somebody than bite somebody! like people are saying the article you provided are of dogs stepping in and protecting their fam... not guarding a house!!

how about a dogue de bordeaux (sp.) i always thought Hooch looked cool!!


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

j-crash said:


> sounds like you need to get a mastiff... and crate the pits!!!
> how about a dogue de bordeaux (sp.) i always thought Hooch looked cool!!


 When I was first was interested in dogs I looked at the dogue but they said they would probably just sit on an intruder. I think a rott, german shepard, or even a bull mastiff might be better for protection.

Still love the dogue's and want one eventually. jsut cant pay for it yet


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

i came home for lunch today as i always do, get in my room and my pillow is on the floor and a pee stains on the floor my room has tiles so easy cleaned up but he did it by the rug so i had to soak all the pee up w/ paper towels,told the pooch to go outside cleaned the mess,washed my pillow and put him in his crate before i left back to work, yeah my lunch hr was cleaning up....:hammer: he's crate trained but i trusted him not to make a mess and he did well for about a week oh well what can ya do but clean up after your dog.:roll:


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Yesterday my kaos tay tay ate one of their pillows right in front of me. well he didn't eat it, he chewed a hole in the front of it and started pulling stuffing out. He always is scoping out the trash can waiting for us to not look and pulls out whatever he can get quickly. Kaos's favorite thing to eat is Jays flip flops. Jay went through 5 pairs Maybe 6 this summer. Kaos is going on 15mths old. We have been home for all of this chewing and he just was being quiet so we knew he was up to something and caught him in the act.

Crates are your friend when it comes to doggie dogs being bad. I have used them many times. I have the dog room for my dogs, I don't use crates with these guys because my kaos hurts himself on them trying to get out, and he doesn't learn, so he'll keep hurting himself.(rubs his muzzel raw, then rubs the scabs off, bleeding, infections, blah blah bad stuff)


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Our Zoey chewed up a phone charger, while it was still plugged in to the wall. She moved on to the iron, a hat bill, dish tv remote. Oh and she also demolished the door to her crate to get to all these things.


----------

